# الحقوني يا مسيحين فمن كلامكم ادينكم



## احب المسلمين وبس (13 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الحمدلله عظيم الشأن 

والصلاة والسلام على رسولنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين


اما بعد ، 


فلقد كثر لغو النصارى عن نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 

وجهاده .



وانا اريد ان اقول لكم الم يقل المسيح التالي 

" لان كل الذين يأخذون السيف بالسيف يهلكون." متى 26:52 


فاذا كنتم تؤمنون بكلام المسيح ، بان من ياخذ بالسيف به 

يهلك فلم لم يهلك الرب محمدا بالسيف وانتم تدعون انه 

نشر دينه بالسيف ، فلم لم يعاقبه الله بنص عقوبة السيف 

التي وردت في بشارة متى يا شاطرين ​


----------



## Scofield (13 أكتوبر 2006)

احب المسلمين وبس قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الحمدلله عظيم الشأن
> 
> ...



ليه ونسيت أنه مات مسموم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟يعنى قتل


----------



## My Rock (13 أكتوبر 2006)

احب المسلمين وبس قال:


> وانا اريد ان اقول لكم الم يقل المسيح التالي ​
> " لان كل الذين يأخذون السيف بالسيف يهلكون." متى 26:52 ​
> 
> 
> ...


 
تفسير العدد 52:
حينما يستخدم الإنسان العنف في خدمته تحت ستار الدفاع عن السيِّد المسيح الحق، إنّما يكون كبطرس الذي يضرب بالسيف فيقطع أُذن العبد ويفقده الاستماع لصوت الكلمة. كلمة العنف تُزيد المقاومين عنادًا، تفقدهم سمعهم الروحي للحق، فلا يشتهوا الرجوع عن مقاومتهم ولا يتوقون للحق. 
بسرور احتمل السيِّد جراحات مقاوميه لكنّه لم يحتمل دفاع تلميذه عنه بالسيف، فإن ما حمله بطرس من مرارة تجاه صالبي السيِّد كان في نظره أمر من سيف الأشرار. كما يقول *القدّيس أمبروسيوس: *[لا يريد المسيح أن يُدافع عنه ضدّ جراحات المضطهد، بل أراد أن يشفي الكل بهذه الجراحات.]
v لم يرد لنا أن نستخدم السيوف في مقاومة أعدائنا بل بالأحرى نستخدم الحب والوقار، فنكسب من هم ضدّنا. يعلّمنا بولس تعليمًا مشابهًا بقوله: *"*هادمين ظنونًا وكل علوّ يرتفع ضدّ معرفة الله ومستأسرين كل فكر إلى طاعة المسيح" (2 كو 10: 5)، لأن الحرب من أجل الحق روحيّة والسلاح الذي يجعلنا قدّيسين عقلي ومملوء محبّة الله. ​*القدّيس كيرلّس الكبير ​*v لقد قطع بطرس الأذن اليُمنى لعبد رئيس الكهنة، وكان هذا العمل بمثابة علامة على عجز اليهود عن السمع الجيد، لأنهم لهم ينصتوا جيدًا لكلمات المسيح، بل أكرَموا الأذن اليُسرى أي طاعة هواجسهم التابعة عن تعصبُّهم فصاروا *"*مضَلّين ومضِلَّين*"* (2 تي 3: 13). وكما يقول الكتاب لأنهم عندما عاشوا حسب الناموس لم يهتمّوا بالوصيّة قدر اهتمامهم بتعاليم الناس (مت 15: 19). 
v كأن بطرس كشف ما في أعماقهم أن أذنهم اليُمنى الروحيّة قد قُطعت إذ اهتموا بالأُذن اليُسرى والسماع للأضاليل... لكن السيِّد جاء ليُصلِح هذه الأذن اليُمنى ويهبها سماعًا روحيًا.​


----------



## احب المسلمين وبس (13 أكتوبر 2006)

*حرر بواسطة ماي روك*


----------



## My Rock (13 أكتوبر 2006)

*بلاش سفاهة يا اخ*
*تريد تسفه روح لمنتدى اسلامي*


----------



## احب المسلمين وبس (13 أكتوبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> تفسير العدد 52:
> حينما يستخدم الإنسان العنف في خدمته تحت ستار الدفاع عن السيِّد المسيح الحق، إنّما يكون كبطرس الذي يضرب بالسيف فيقطع أُذن العبد ويفقده الاستماع لصوت الكلمة. كلمة العنف تُزيد المقاومين عنادًا، تفقدهم سمعهم الروحي للحق، فلا يشتهوا الرجوع عن مقاومتهم ولا يتوقون للحق.
> بسرور احتمل السيِّد جراحات مقاوميه لكنّه لم يحتمل دفاع تلميذه عنه بالسيف، فإن ما حمله بطرس من مرارة تجاه صالبي السيِّد كان في نظره أمر من سيف الأشرار. كما يقول *القدّيس أمبروسيوس: *[لا يريد المسيح أن يُدافع عنه ضدّ جراحات المضطهد، بل أراد أن يشفي الكل بهذه الجراحات.]
> v لم يرد لنا أن نستخدم السيوف في مقاومة أعدائنا بل بالأحرى نستخدم الحب والوقار، فنكسب من هم ضدّنا. يعلّمنا بولس تعليمًا مشابهًا بقوله: *"*هادمين ظنونًا وكل علوّ يرتفع ضدّ معرفة الله ومستأسرين كل فكر إلى طاعة المسيح" (2 كو 10: 5)، لأن الحرب من أجل الحق روحيّة والسلاح الذي يجعلنا قدّيسين عقلي ومملوء محبّة الله. ​*القدّيس كيرلّس الكبير ​*v لقد قطع بطرس الأذن اليُمنى لعبد رئيس الكهنة، وكان هذا العمل بمثابة علامة على عجز اليهود عن السمع الجيد، لأنهم لهم ينصتوا جيدًا لكلمات المسيح، بل أكرَموا الأذن اليُسرى أي طاعة هواجسهم التابعة عن تعصبُّهم فصاروا *"*مضَلّين ومضِلَّين*"* (2 تي 3: 13). وكما يقول الكتاب لأنهم عندما عاشوا حسب الناموس لم يهتمّوا بالوصيّة قدر اهتمامهم بتعاليم الناس (مت 15: 19).
> v كأن بطرس كشف ما في أعماقهم أن أذنهم اليُمنى الروحيّة قد قُطعت إذ اهتموا بالأُذن اليُسرى والسماع للأضاليل... لكن السيِّد جاء ليُصلِح هذه الأذن اليُمنى ويهبها سماعًا روحيًا.​



فسرت معنى القول وخير 

يا طير ،  النص واضح من ياخذ بالسيف بالسيف يهلك

لم محمد انتم تدعون انه استخدم السيف في نشر دينه 


فلم لم يمت بالسيف  اجب عن هذا وبلا لف ودوران :t33:


----------



## My Rock (13 أكتوبر 2006)

احب المسلمين وبس قال:


> فسرت معنى القول وخير
> 
> يا طير ، النص واضح من ياخذ بالسيف بالسيف يهلك
> 
> ...


 
مهو هذه مشكلة المسلم, لا يقرأ و لا يفهم

معنى كلام المسيح اننا لا نقاوم اعدائنا بالسيف لان المقوامة بهذه الطريقة تزيد من عناد العدو و بالتالي لو قاومنا اعدائنا و اخذناهم بالسيف فبالسيف نأخذ بمعنى ان العدو سيرد بالسيف ايضا

و محمدك قتل بالسيف (قاتل و ارهابي) هو و جماعته من المسلمين و رد عليهم (من اليهود او الاحباش) بالسيف ايضا

فهذا كلام المسيح و لا يقصد به ان كل من يقتل نفسا بالسيف فسيقتل بالسيف ايضا  بل كل من يقاوم الشر بالسيف يرد عليه بالسيف ايضا, فاليهود الذين اتوا للقبض على المسيح لم يهجموا بالسيف, لكن بطرس قاومهم بالسيف و كان من الطبيعي انهم سيردون بالسيف لذلك المسيح عالج الموقف و اعطى بطرس نصيحة

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Scofield (13 أكتوبر 2006)

احب المسلمين وبس قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> ايش دخل الموت بالسم او باي طريقته موت اخرى
> ...



أولا مفيش نبى مات مسموما غير نبيك هذا و أن دل يدل على كره أقرب الناس منه له
ثانيا الكتاب المقدس لا يأخذ الآية حرفيا وأنما كتشبيه
فمثلا القصد من الآية أنه من قتل يقتل وليس المعنى الحرفى للكلمة


----------



## artamisss (13 أكتوبر 2006)

* طب  يا حج انت  انت عمال تسال   ليه ربنا ماخدش  محمد لما بيحارب  بالسيف 

طب انا هاسالك بقى  ليه ربنا  سايب الشيطان  من يوم  ما تعجرف على الله  وربنا طرده من رتبته الملائكيه     ده ههنا الشيطان حتى اعترض على الله نفسه  مش على  ناس من مخاليق ربنا 


وبعدين حاجه تانيه   تقدر تقولى  فى قصه ايوب   ربنا  سمح ليه للشيطان  انه يقرب من الانسان الى  كان الوحيد فى عشريته مؤمن  بربنا  ووبعده ليه انه هاينقذة   


ماترد يا كابتن   ولا هو مفيش  اشرار    يعنى   علشان ربنا  يرحمنا منهم   ما الشيطان سبب وجود الشر  والسيف  والقتل وووووو الى الخ  
 ربنا بقى ما  ابادوش ليه  ها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  
لو عرفت  ترد  على ده يبقى   رديت على نفسك   *


----------



## احب المسلمين وبس (14 أكتوبر 2006)

> My Rock قال:
> 
> 
> > مهو هذه مشكلة المسلم, لا يقرأ و لا يفهم[/COLOR][/SIZE][/QUOTE
> ...





رسولي قاتل بالسيف كما قاتل يوشع بن نون 

الا انه لم يكن ارهابيا محرقا للمدن وباقر لبطون النساء

وقاتل للاطفال كانبياء العهد القديم 

ورد عليه بالسيف ايضا النصارى ام نسيت معركة مؤته


> فهذا كلام المسيح و لا يقصد به ان كل من يقتل نفسا بالسيف فسيقتل بالسيف ايضا  بل كل من يقاوم الشر بالسيف يرد عليه بالسيف ايضا, فاليهود الذين اتوا للقبض على المسيح لم يهجموا بالسيف, لكن بطرس قاومهم بالسيف و كان من الطبيعي انهم سيردون بالسيف لذلك المسيح عالج الموقف و اعطى بطرس نصيحة



كلام المسيح واضح من يقتل بالسيف  يقتل بالسيف 

عام ولم يقل لبطرس لا تقاومه بل لمح الى انه يستطيع 

لوحده الانتصار عليه 



> سلام و نعمة]



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## artamisss (14 أكتوبر 2006)

* ماردتش  يا كابتن برضه يعنى على كلامى   وانت نفسك هربت من سؤالك    ماترد  ولا انت ايه ظروفك   ولا  مش  لاقى اجابه*


----------



## احب المسلمين وبس (14 أكتوبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> أولا مفيش نبى مات مسموما غير نبيك هذا و أن دل يدل على كره أقرب الناس منه له
> ثانيا الكتاب المقدس لا يأخذ الآية حرفيا وأنما كتشبيه
> فمثلا القصد من الآية أنه من قتل يقتل وليس المعنى الحرفى للكلمة



والله نبي ما مات مسموم والسم مال الذراع 

ما قتله والا لمات من فوره لانه علميا السم بتراكمه عند تناول 

جرعات دائمة منه يقتل وليس من جرعة واحدة فهات 

دليل علمي ان سم مره يقتل في سن متأخرة حتى اصدقك 

ما عندك دليل طبي علمي يبقى تسكت احسن 

المسيح اقال من قتل بالسيف يقتل بالسيف 

فلا داعي للتحريف في النص


----------



## احب المسلمين وبس (14 أكتوبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> * طب  يا حج انت  انت عمال تسال   ليه ربنا ماخدش  محمد لما بيحارب  بالسيف
> 
> طب انا هاسالك بقى  ليه ربنا  سايب الشيطان  من يوم  ما تعجرف على الله  وربنا طرده من رتبته الملائكيه     ده ههنا الشيطان حتى اعترض على الله نفسه  مش على  ناس من مخاليق ربنا *




عندنا في القران انه طلب منه ان يمهله ليوم الدين 

اي الدينونة 



> وبعدين حاجه تانيه   تقدر تقولى  فى قصه ايوب   ربنا  سمح ليه للشيطان  انه يقرب من الانسان الى  كان الوحيد فى عشريته مؤمن  بربنا  ووبعده ليه انه هاينقذة



لان الرب اراد ان يختبر ايوب بواسطة الشيطان 

حسب ماورد في الكتاب المقدس هل سيعبدك لو افتقر وكان مريضا 

فاحب الرب ان يرى هل عبده بلا تقوى ام لا 



> ماترد يا كابتن   ولا هو مفيش  اشرار    يعنى   علشان ربنا  يرحمنا منهم   ما الشيطان سبب وجود الشر  والسيف  والقتل وووووو الى الخ
> ربنا بقى ما  ابادوش ليه  ها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> لو عرفت  ترد  على ده يبقى   رديت على نفسك



اذا السيف من عمل الشيطان ليش السيف 

كلمه متكرره من قبل الرب لا الشيطان كثيرا في الكتاب المقدس 


ليه قسطنطين الذي آمن بيسوع ودينه هو وخلفائه 

حاربوا بالسيف هل قادهم الشيطان لذلك


----------



## احب المسلمين وبس (14 أكتوبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> * ماردتش  يا كابتن برضه يعنى على كلامى   وانت نفسك هربت من سؤالك    ماترد  ولا انت ايه ظروفك   ولا  مش  لاقى اجابه*



ليه تكررت كلمة السيف من الرب اذا كثيرا في الكتاب 

المقدس اذا كانت من عمل الشيطان وبس


----------



## artamisss (14 أكتوبر 2006)

* انت لو تلاحظ يا كابتن  ان ربنا  ف ى العهد القديم   لما كان  بيبد  شعب  ما  كان بيبقى بسبب كفرة وضلاله   وبعدين ايام العهد القديم ما حد ش  كان يعرف ربنا ولا يؤمن بيه الا شعب الله المختار  علشان كده كانو واخدين الم فى نفسهم   يعنى  لما ربنا   يبيد شعب  ما بسبب قسوته  على  الناس اللى بيبعبدوة    يبقى  ربنا  مامرش بالقتل علشان  يدخلو  دين معين  يا كابتن  يا عريف   زى نبيك  ماعمل      وقاتلوا الناس حتى تسمعو شهاده  ان  لااله الا الله    وكمل الباقى   مش كده ولا  دى  مش موجوده فى كتابك ؟؟؟



ولما  الشيطان  يطلب من ربنا  ربنا يوافقه ليه ميعرفش  انه هايوقع الناس فى  الشر زى ماعمل فى   ادم وحوا   ولا ربنا  لايعلم الغيب  يا كابتن ؟؟؟؟

  ثم اختبار  الايمان لايوب ربنا ماكنش عارف يعنى ان ايوب هاصيبر      لا يا فالح  كان عارف   وعلشان ربنا    يتمجد  قدام الناس الكفرة  اللى  كانو من عشيرة  ايوب   ربنا سمح بالتجربه  علشان يثبت  لايوب وعشريته  انه يوجد الللللله  واحد فقط  هو الذى يحيى ويميت 
   مش  علشان  يعرف  ايوب   تقى ولا  لاء    
الله  لايجد على فكرة جديد  الله عالم القلوب والكلى  يا استاذى الفاضل      وبرضه زى  مابيقول الكتاب المقدس  لان قوتى  فى الضعف تكمُل 


بالنسبه لقسطنين الملك اللى سعتك  بتتكلم عليه  لو انت قارى اصلا تاريخ مسيحيه كويس  هاتعرف  هو ليه قاتل  المسيحين  وليه مسك سيف   انا هاوفر عليك عناء المسيرة 
 بعد ما الايمان المسيحى انتشر  واعترفت بيه الدوله الرومانيه دين رسمى   الشيطان ماسكتش  وابتدى ينخر  زى السوس فى عقول  كبار المسيحين  وطلعت بدعات وهرطقات  كتيرة مخالفه للايمان المسيحى   حتى ان  قسطنين نفسه  امن بهذة البدع والهرطقات  وابتدى يشن حروبه  علىالناس اللى تمسكو ا بالايمان الصحيح المسيحى 

وخسر مملكته  وحروبه  حتى ابنه كده بوظ له الدنيا 

يبقى ده سيف كان من الشيطان  ولا لاء  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 



وبعدين انت قلت  حته عجبتنى موت الحقيقه  بتاعت الشيطان اللى طلب من ربنا يسيبه لحد يوم الدينونه   طب هو  مين  يعرف يوم الدينونه امتى  ولا هو الشيطان كان عارف بمصيرة مسبقا ؟
طب لما  هو كده  يبقى انت رديت على نفسك  ان رسولك  برضه قتل فى الناس  يمين وشمال  بحجه انهم لازززم يدخلوا دين رسولك وليس دين  الله   لان بالعقل كده  ربنا مفطم الناس على انه هو الاله الوحيد  واسمه انتشر فى الكون كله    مش لسه فاكر بعد 600 سنه  يطلع  واحد يقوله  روح اهدى الناس 

 فكروا بعقل شويه    ولا مش  كتبابك  قايل  برضه  ان ربنا  حر يهدى من يشاء ويكفر من يشاء 

وفى الاخر يجى يحاسبهم فى الاخر ة  طب ازاااااااااااى بالذمه   اذا كان المتكلم مجنون اللى بيستمع عاقل 

ربنا يهديك  كده وتفهم قصدى*


----------



## REDEMPTION (14 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*

تحية وسلام


يا أخ ((  *احب المسلمين وبس* ))

اولا أحب الفت انتباهك الى النيكنيم الخاص بك .. والفت انتباهك ايضاً الى قول المسيح له كل المجد .. *أحبوا اعدائكم باركوا لاعنيكم* .. 

فرجاء بلاش تتكلم عن السيف .. والقتل ... وخلافه 

فقد رد عليك أخى الحبيب ماى روك والاخوة والاخوات رد قاطع ولكن بما انك ترعرت فى كنف الحرف  .. ولا تأخذ بروح الايه وصرت منقاد الى ما هو حرفى وألغيت عقلك .. فألفت انتباهك يا صديقى أن المسيح فى قوله هذا لم يريدنا ان نقاتل بالسيف .. وفى نفس الوقت لا يقصد ان كل من يقتل بالسيف بالسيف يُقتل .. ولكنه اراد القول بأن كل من يتعامل بالعنف .. سيجد العنف .. لان العالم لن يرحمه .. وحتماً سيجد عقابة .. على الارض و فى الاخره .. 

ليرحمك الله .. وينير بصيرتك 

تحياتى


----------



## احب المسلمين وبس (14 أكتوبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> * انت لو تلاحظ يا كابتن  ان ربنا  ف ى العهد القديم   لما كان  بيبد  شعب  ما  كان بيبقى بسبب كفرة وضلاله   وبعدين ايام العهد القديم ما حد ش  كان يعرف ربنا ولا يؤمن بيه الا شعب الله المختار  علشان كده كانو واخدين الم فى نفسهم   يعنى  لما ربنا   يبيد شعب  ما بسبب قسوته  على  الناس اللى بيبعبدوة    يبقى  ربنا  مامرش بالقتل علشان  يدخلو  دين معين  يا كابتن  يا عريف   زى نبيك  ماعمل      وقاتلوا الناس حتى تسمعو شهاده  ان  لااله الا الله    وكمل الباقى   مش كده ولا  دى  مش موجوده فى كتابك ؟؟؟*


*

الرب يبيد بسبب الكفر بيه والرب في العهد القديم 

ما كان اسمه يهوه وليس يسوع ولم يتجسد والشعب المختار 

ده ليه ما عرف الناس بالرب قبل ما يبيدهم اذا دينهم خاص 

لليهود فباي حق تتم ادانة غير اليهودي 

نبينا قال امرت ان اقاتل الناس " اي المشركين في عهده من العرب 

وده قول فقهاء المسلمين زي احمد بن حنبل 

وقاتلهم بسبب عدم ايمانهم بالله لذا ادانهم الله 

ولذا اذن لمحمد نبيه بقتالهم ، وقبل القتال كانت فترته 

المكية يبلغ فيها الناس وفي المدنية يعلم الناس ماذا 


امرهم به الله مش من الباب للطاق ادانهم دون بلاغ  






			ولما  الشيطان  يطلب من ربنا  ربنا يوافقه ليه ميعرفش  انه هايوقع الناس فى  الشر زى ماعمل فى   ادم وحوا   ولا ربنا  لايعلم الغيب  يا كابتن ؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ماالرب كان ادم وحوه عنده في الجنه وما خدش باله 

ان الشيطان بيغريهم ليه فهل هنا نسي غيبه وتفاجأ بالحدث العصيان غريبه 




			ثم اختبار  الايمان لايوب ربنا ماكنش عارف يعنى ان ايوب هاصيبر      لا يا فالح  كان عارف   وعلشان ربنا    يتمجد  قدام الناس الكفرة  اللى  كانو من عشيرة  ايوب   ربنا سمح بالتجربه  علشان يثبت  لايوب وعشريته  انه يوجد الللللله  واحد فقط  هو الذى يحيى ويميت 
   مش  علشان  يعرف  ايوب   تقى ولا  لاء
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مش مهم لانه مب رسولي لو رسولي احرص على 

معرفة سيرته 



			الله  لايجد على فكرة جديد  الله عالم القلوب والكلى  يا استاذى الفاضل      وبرضه زى  مابيقول الكتاب المقدس  لان قوتى  فى الضعف تكمُل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

صراحة الرب قوته في الضعف تكمن اول مره اعرفها 




			بالنسبه لقسطنين الملك اللى سعتك  بتتكلم عليه  لو انت قارى اصلا تاريخ مسيحيه كويس  هاتعرف  هو ليه قاتل  المسيحين  وليه مسك سيف   انا هاوفر عليك عناء المسيرة 
 بعد ما الايمان المسيحى انتشر  واعترفت بيه الدوله الرومانيه دين رسمى   الشيطان ماسكتش  وابتدى ينخر  زى السوس فى عقول  كبار المسيحين  وطلعت بدعات وهرطقات  كتيرة مخالفه للايمان المسيحى   حتى ان  قسطنين نفسه  امن بهذة البدع والهرطقات  وابتدى يشن حروبه  علىالناس اللى تمسكو ا بالايمان الصحيح المسيحى 

وخسر مملكته  وحروبه  حتى ابنه كده بوظ له الدنيا 

يبقى ده سيف كان من الشيطان  ولا لاء  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ما انا بسأل لاني عارف طيب ده سيف الشيطان 

طيب ازاي المسيحية بتكون دين مسالم وتاريخها فيه عنف كيف 




			وبعدين انت قلت  حته عجبتنى موت الحقيقه  بتاعت الشيطان اللى طلب من ربنا يسيبه لحد يوم الدينونه   طب هو  مين  يعرف يوم الدينونه امتى  ولا هو الشيطان كان عارف بمصيرة مسبقا ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مش الشيطان كان رئيس في السما بعد الله اكيد 

عارف 



			طب لما  هو كده  يبقى انت رديت على نفسك  ان رسولك  برضه قتل فى الناس  يمين وشمال  بحجه انهم لازززم يدخلوا دين رسولك وليس دين  الله   لان بالعقل كده  ربنا مفطم الناس على انه هو الاله الوحيد  واسمه انتشر فى الكون كله    مش لسه فاكر بعد 600 سنه  يطلع  واحد يقوله  روح اهدى الناس
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


طيب لو الله مفطم الناس عليه بعل وعشتار 

وهبل ومناة وغيره ليش حلو مكانه 



			فكروا بعقل شويه    ولا مش  كتبابك  قايل  برضه  ان ربنا  حر يهدى من يشاء ويكفر من يشاء
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ما الحرية نسبية ليه لان عابد العجل والوثن مدان من قبل 

الرب 



			وفى الاخر يجى يحاسبهم فى الاخر ة  طب ازاااااااااااى بالذمه   اذا كان المتكلم مجنون اللى بيستمع عاقل 

ربنا يهديك  كده وتفهم قصدى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


نعم حساب الاخرة لان الانسان كان حر في عمله 

في الدنيا يختار الايمان او الكفر  وفي نفس الوقت ربنا احصى 

عمله ليدينه ان كان حسنا فله الجنة وان كان شرا فله النار 

يعني عاقبة عملك ستدان عليها ، والرب ادان جالوت بداود فقتله 

قبل ان يحاسبه لانه ربنا احيانا يدين قبل الدينونة كما فعل بثمود وسدوم *


----------



## احب المسلمين وبس (14 أكتوبر 2006)

tarekroshdy قال:


> *+*
> 
> تحية وسلام
> 
> ...


----------



## احب المسلمين وبس (14 أكتوبر 2006)

*اذا كان المسيح لم يأتي للسلام للعالم كما يقول 

وكلمة السيف تكررت كثيرا في الكتاب المقدس

اليس لديكم ان يهوه هو المسيح يعني استخدم السيف 

فكيف تدعون انه لاسيف سابق دموي لديه *


----------



## احب المسلمين وبس (14 أكتوبر 2006)

*لانه بنص قول المسيح انه لم يأتي لسلام العالم بل بالسيف
 لا تظنوا اني جئت لألقي سلاما على الارض.ما جئت لألقي سلاما بل سيفا. 35 فاني جئت لأفرّق الانسان ضد ابيه والابنة ضد امها والكنة ضد حماتها. 36 واعداء الانسان اهل بيته. متى 10

فكيف تدينون نبينا لاستخدامه السيف وتاريخ المسيح كيهوه

واحد عباراته تشير بدلالة واضحة على عدم سلمه وارادته للسيف

على العالم والا هذه تحتاج لتأويل *


----------



## قلم حر (14 أكتوبر 2006)

ألفا روميو :


> هذا قول المسيح الغير مطبق من قبل المسيحين
> 
> لاني لااظن ان المسيحي يحب المسلم لذا انا احب فقط من يحبني
> 
> ويحرص علي


يعني مثلك مثل ألوثني و عابد ألشيطان !! لا تزعل ........ اٍفهمني !!


> ما انا من حقي اسأل وهم من حقهم الرد في اطار
> 
> الاحترام المتبادل لا المحبة المتبادلة


حقك أن تسأل ............. لكن بدون ( اٍستنتاجات ) غريبه ما دمت ( غير ملم بألموضوع ككل ) .
و أدعوك لقراءة ألكتاب ألمقدس و تفسيره حتى تتضح ألرؤيه لك .........فيصبح ألحوار معك مبني على ( أساس ) !
فألسؤال ( بدون أساس ) حق !
أما ألحوار ( بدون أساس ) ...........فهو جدلي لا يؤدي اٍلا لمضيعة ألوقت واٍلقاء ألشبهات جزافا............و عذرا لأسلوبي في ألتعبير !!


> استعمل نص وقال انه بعث ليفرق بين الاب وابنه "لا تظنوا اني جئت لألقي سلاما على الارض.ما جئت لألقي سلاما بل سيفا.35 فاني جئت لأفرّق الانسان ضد ابيه والابنة ضد امها والكنة ضد حماتها. 36 واعداء الانسان اهل بيته." متى 10 [/S.


بألرغم من أني دعوتك لقراءة ألكتاب ألمقدس و تفسيره ( صدقني لو قرأته لما سألت ألأسئله ألسابقه أبدا !!...................و سأكرر :
( أدخل اْلى ( ركن ألكتاب ألمقدس ) ..........و هناك ستجد كل اٍستفساراتك ( مجاب عليها من خلال ألتفسير) و عندما يتعسر عليك فهم أي شيء ...........اٍطرح اٍستفساراتك !!
وفقنا ألخالق لما يحبه لنا


----------



## My Rock (14 أكتوبر 2006)

احب المسلمين وبس قال:


> > كلام المسيح واضح من يقتل بالسيف يقتل بالسيف
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## My Rock (14 أكتوبر 2006)

احب المسلمين وبس قال:


> استعمل نص وقال انه بعث ليفرق بين الاب وابنه "لا تظنوا اني جئت لألقي سلاما على الارض.ما جئت لألقي سلاما بل سيفا.35 فاني جئت لأفرّق الانسان ضد ابيه والابنة ضد امها والكنة ضد حماتها. 36 واعداء الانسان اهل بيته." متى 10




بعد أن حدّثهم عن الجهاد في الشهادة له، وقبولهم الطرد من العالم والضيق، وجّه أنظارهم إلى الحرب الداخليّة، فإن الكارز وأيضًا المؤمن يواجه مقاومة من جسده وعواطفه (أهل بيته) كما من أفراد عائلته. إنها حرب غاية في الشراسة لأنها تتم داخل النفس، يثيرها العدوّ لينقسم الإنسان على نفسه، أو داخل البيت لينقسم البيت على ذاته. 

يُعلق *القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم *على هذه الحرب القاسية، بقوله: [ليس فقط الأصدقاء والزملاء يقفون ضدّ الإنسان بل حتى الأقرباء، فتنقسم الطبيعة على ذاتها... ولا تقف الحرب على من هم في بيت واحد أيّا كانوا، وإنما تقوم حتى بين الذين هم أكثر حبًا لبعضهم البعض، بين الأقرباء جدًا.]
هنا يقدّم الله أولويّته على الجميع، فلا يتربّع في القلب غيره، ولا يسمح لأحد بدخول القلب إلا من خلاله، إذ يقول: "*من أحبَّ أبًا أو أمّا أكثر منّي فلا يستحقَّني، ومن أحبَّ ابنًا أو ابنة أكثر منّي فلا يستحقّني. ومن لا يأخذ صليبه ويتبعني فلا يستحقّني. من وجد حياته يضيعها، ومن أضاع حياته من أجلي يجدها" [ 37-39]. *حقًا إن الله الذي أوصانا بالحب، بل جاء إلينا لكي يهبنا طبيعة الحب نحوه ونحو الناس حتى الأعداء، لا يقبل أن نحب أحدًا حتى حياتنا الزمنيّة هنا إلا من خلاله. إنه يَغير علينا كعريس يطلب كل قلب عروسه، وكما يقول *القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم:* [الله الذي يحبّنا كثيرًا جدًا يريد أن يكون محبوبًا منّا.] لنترك كل أحد من أجله، لنعود فنقتني كل أحد بطاقات حب أعظم، إذ نحبّهم بالمسيح يسوع ربّنا الساكن فينا، فيكون على مستوى سماوي فائق؛ نحبّهم فوق كل اعتبارات زمنيّة. 
v يأمرنا الكتاب المقدّس بطاعة والدينا. نعم، ولكن من يحبّهم أكثر من المسيح يخسر نفسه. هوذا العدوّ (الذي يضطهدني لأنكر المسيح) يحمل سيفًا ليقتلني، فهل أفكر في دموع أمي؟ أو هل احتقر خدمه المسيح لأجل أبٍ، هذا الذي لا ارتبط بدفنه إن كنت خادمًا للمسيح (لو 9: 59-60)، ولو إنّني كخادم حقيقي للمسيح مدين بهذا (الدفن) للجميع. ​*القدّيس جيروم​*v (في حديثه مع أرملة): لا تحبي الرجل أكثر من الربفلا تترمّلين، وإن ترمّلتي فما تشعرين بذلك، لأن لكِ معونة المحب الذي لا يموت. ​*القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم​*v إن أحببنا الرب من كل القلب يجدر بنا ألا نفضِّل عنه حتى الآباء والأبناء. ​*القدّيس كبريانوس​*لقد نفذت الأم باولاPaula هذه الوصيّة كما كتب عنها *القدّيس جيروم *في خطابه لابنتها يوستيخوم، إذ يقول: [إنّني أعلم أنه عندما كانت تسمع عن مرض أحد أولادها مرضًا خطيرًا، وخاصة عند مرض توكسوتيوس Toxotius الذي كانت تحبّه جدًا، كانت أولاً تنفذ القول: "انزعجت فلم أتكلّم" (مز 77: 4). وعندما تصرخ بكلمات الكتاب المقدّس: "ومن أحبّ ابنًا أو ابنة أكثر منّي فلا يستحقّني" (مت 10: 37)، تصلّي للرب وتقول: يا رب احفظ أطفالك الذين كتبت عليهم بالموت، أي هؤلاء الذين لأجلك يموتون كل يوم جسديًا.] 
مقابل هذه الحرب المرّة الداخليّة، وهذا الترك الاختياري من أجل الله، يكرم الله تلاميذه ورسله، فيعتبرهم وكلاءه؛ كل قبول لهم هو قبول له، وكل عطيّة تقدّم لهم إنّما تقدّم له شخصيًا! يا لهذه الكرامة التي يهبها الله لخدّامه الأمناء، فإنهم يحملونه فيهم، ويتقبّلون كل تصرف للآخرين من نحوهم لحسابه. ​ 







> بما فيهم موسى ويوشع بن نون وداود وكل من
> 
> حرق المدن وقتل الاطفال في العهد القديم


 
الموضوع ناقشناه و كملناه مع الاخوة المسلمين في الموضوع التالي:
*لماذا قتل الاطفال في الكتاب المقدس؟*


----------



## احب المسلمين وبس (14 أكتوبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> ألفا روميو :
> 
> يعني مثلك مثل ألوثني و عابد ألشيطان !! لا تزعل ........ اٍفهمني !![/COLOR]


مافهمت قصدك وحابب ارد عليك يعني ايش

مثلي زي الوثني وعابد الشيطان 

انا بحب المسلمين الباقي لا لاني صريح مع نفسي

مش اكذب واقول باحب اعدائي وانا مش طايقهم


----------



## قلم حر (14 أكتوبر 2006)

احب المسلمين وبس قال:


> مافهمت قصدك وحابب ارد عليك يعني ايش
> 
> مثلي زي الوثني وعابد الشيطان
> 
> ...


أشكرك على حسن ردك .
ألوثني لا يحب اٍلا ألوثنيين ( من شركاؤه فيما تعبد ) ..طبعا ألكلام بألعموم !
عابد ألشيطان .................نفس ألشيء !
و ليس هناك ديانه في ألعالم تدعوا لمحبة ألأعداء ................اٍلا ألمسيحيه !
 أأحبوك معارفك من ألمسيحيين أم لا ...............ليس هو ألمهم فهم أفراد ( يخطئون مثلهم مثل غيرهم ........... ونحن أيضا كذلك ) .
ليس هناك من ديانه تدعوا لمحبة ألجميع ............................اٍلا ألمسيحيه لأن ألخالق أساسا يحب ألجميع .........و نحن ( يفترض) أن نحب ما أحبه ألخالق ......وهذامن أهم ما يتميز به ألفكر ألمسيحي عن كل فكر غيره !


----------



## artamisss (15 أكتوبر 2006)

احب المسلمين وبس قال:


> الرب يبيد بسبب الكفر بيه والرب في العهد القديم
> 
> ما كان اسمه يهوه وليس يسوع ولم يتجسد والشعب المختار
> 
> ...



خلاص  لما انت عارف كده  ليه بقى محمد  كان ماشى  يقتل فى الناس  بحجه انه عاوز يعرفهم ربنا   ماديك بتقول اهوة   الانسان حر يختار الكفر   او الايمان   وزى  مابتقول   الحق بين والضلال بين   سيبو بقى الناس  تشوف وتقرا وتفكر   وبعدين  تعتنق المذهب اللى على كيفها 
مش اللى يكتشف  انه عاوز يبيسيب الاسلام تقيم عليه الحد  ليه انشاءلله   كنت ربنا  ولا كنتو ربنا   حاشالله


----------



## احب المسلمين وبس (15 أكتوبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> أشكرك على حسن ردك .
> ألوثني لا يحب اٍلا ألوثنيين ( من شركاؤه فيما تعبد ) ..طبعا ألكلام بألعموم !
> عابد ألشيطان .................نفس ألشيء ![/SIZE][/FONT]



انا استغربت لانك نطيت 

للوثني وعابد الشيطان بس كان ممكن تختار اي قومية ماتأثر الا

قوميتها فمثلا الارمن مابيحبوا الاتراك 

اما للديانة المسلم مابيحب اليهودي والعكس صحيح 

يعني مابحبك عندي ما بأثرك على اخي المسلم 

زي موسى والمصري عاش عند فرعون لكن كان بيدافع 

عن قومه اولا وهاي قصدي اولا من اسمي 





> ليس هناك من ديانه تدعوا لمحبة ألجميع ............................اٍلا ألمسيحيه لأن ألخالق أساسا يحب ألجميع .........و نحن ( يفترض) أن نحب ما أحبه ألخالق ......وهذامن أهم ما يتميز به ألفكر ألمسيحي عن كل فكر غيره !



على عيني وراسي الفكر 

المسيحي ، بس هل هو تشدق بالنص ام مطبق على ارض

الواقع بذمتك ، 

فيه ديانات قديمة بتحترم كل المخلوقات مش بس المسيحية 

لانها بتؤمن بتناسخ الارواح واظنها بالهند


----------



## free_adam (15 أكتوبر 2006)

*كنت أحب اعرف منك يا أخونا ( احب المسلمين و بس ) انت سألت كتير و استفسرت كتير عن ايات عندنا في الكتاب المقدس و الناس ردوا عليك ووضحولك المواضيع.... أحب أعرف منك أنت ايه اصلا كان هدفك من كل الأسئله دي ... هل انت بتسأل لهجوم الكتاب المقدس و المسيحية ..و لا بتسأل لأنك فعلا بتدور علي الصح و عايز تتأكد منه ...ياريت تعرفني لو سمحت.., شكرا*


----------



## احب المسلمين وبس (15 أكتوبر 2006)

*هدفي المعرفة  الاية بتتدل على ايه في صورة اثارة فهل كنت لتدخل على 

موضوعي لوكان عنوانه عادي .*


----------



## احب المسلمين وبس (15 أكتوبر 2006)

*ديانا لا اريد الدخول في جدل بس اية الرب كمل في ضعفه هاي الاية 

ستكون مثار تسأولي القادم شكرا على المعلومة .

وانا قلت ان الانسان حر والحرية دي نسبية ليه لان الرب بيدين 

الي ما بيعبدوه *


----------



## free_adam (15 أكتوبر 2006)

*جميل جدا يا أخونا ( أحب المسلمين بس ) ....طب بعد ما عرفت الأية بتدل علي ايه ....ياتري ايه رد فعلك .... ياريت أعرف بردة .. و شكرا*


----------



## artamisss (15 أكتوبر 2006)

احب المسلمين وبس قال:


> *ديانا لا اريد الدخول في جدل بس اية الرب كمل في ضعفه هاي الاية
> 
> ستكون مثار تسأولي القادم شكرا على المعلومة .
> 
> ...






يعنى ايه الانسان ليه حريه نسبيه   هو مش ربنا اللى اداله الحريه دى 
وبعدين يعنى ايه  ربنا يدين اللى مايعبدوة   يعنى  اللى بيعدوة مش هايداناو  لا هايدانو  دنيا واخرة 
 احنا فى  الاول و الاخر بشر   وغير معصومين من الخطأ  وكل انسان وقوم على شرائعهم اللى بيؤمنوا بيها 
 واذا كان المسحيين  دينهم  دين محبه وسلام  وهما  فيهم بعض الناس  مابيعملوش بالشرائع ولا القوانين اللى ربنا عاطهالهم  يبقى مش ذنب الدين اذا  ماكنش  فيه كلمه واحده تحض على القتل ولا السفك انما ذنب الناس اللى لسه متمسكه  بعادات  غبيه  من اول ما دخل الشر للعالم 

 انما تيجى تقولى رسول جاى من ربنا  يقتل فىالناس  علشان  يدخلهم  دين بالعافيه  واذا  مادخلوش يدفعوا الجزيه ورجليهم فوق رقبتهم   واللى يسيب الدين  يتقتل  ليه ده كله  هو لو  صح  او كان  من  ربنا  فعلا   ماكنش هايثبت   كان هايستنى  ربنا يبعت  حد يثبته بالسيف ؟؟؟

ولو كان صح  كان بمجرد ما مات الرسول  ظهرت   الرده فى الناس  وخلفاء الرسول عملوا حروب الرده علشان يرجعوا الناس ببالعافيه ؟؟؟

تعالى شوف تاريخ المسيحيه   المسيحيه انتشرت والرسل بشروا بيها  و تركوا الاساس او البذرة  الصحيحه  للايمان   وماتو   ايه اللى حصل  بعد كده   الناس  كانت مقتنعه  فعلا  بانه دين سلام  وربنا كان بيقويهم    وعلى الرغم من الاضطهادات  اللى تعرضت ليها الكنيسه  مش هاقولك مفيش ناس ما سبتش  الايمان  لا فى  سابو  ورجعوا لوثنيتهم لخوفهم من بطش الرومان  لكن فى الاخر  خسروا  والامثله تتعدد     مش مشيوا  بقى  رؤساء الكنايس فى العالم  يدبحوا فى الناس اللى تركت الايمان  بالعافيه يرجعوا 


 اما  حكايه الايه  فاهى مش محتاجه توضيح  اكتر من  المثل اللى قولتهولك   يوضع سرة فى اضعف خلقه 
 وقوتى فى الضعف  تكمــــُل   يعنى  الانسان الضعيف  ربنا بيكون معاه  فى كل شيئ علشان يعنيه  ويثبت  بيه للاقوياء المستكبرين  ان  ربنا اقوى  من الكل  حتى  وان كان فى هذا الانسان الضعيف 

بلاش امثله  على الناس والبشر  انت لو شفت  نمله  صغيرة  تامل  حركتها  واد ايه هى كان ضعيف  لكن  قدرة ربنا  بتتجلى  فى مخلوقاته الضعيفه  واد ايه  عندها نعمه الصبر فى العمل ومساعده نفسها 

ايوب نفسه  تتنطبق عليه  هذة الايه     ربنا من خلاله اثبت  لعشيرة  ايووب كلها الوثنيين 
ان ربنا مع الضعفاء وناصرهم 

الموضوع مش محتاج  مجادله  زى مابتقول الموضوع محتاج  تفهم  وتشغل  عقلك  
انت لو تاملت  نفسك هاتلاقيها      ان  قوة الله  فيك انت الكائن الضعيف  تكمل نقائصك 

وربنا  معاك


----------



## artamisss (16 أكتوبر 2006)

* هو انت  داخل  تضرب فى الزحمه  ولا ايه بالظبط   عاوز تفهم  افهم  مش عاوز براحتك احنا لا ماسكين سيف  ولا مطلعنيلك  طبنجه فى جبنك  علشان تبقى مسيحى د


 طب ماتقولنا  الرسول مات ازاى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

وبيتهيئلى ردودنا منطقيه وعاقله 
 بس من له  اذنان للسمع فليسمع 
زى ماقال  المسيح له المجد *


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*

سلام ونعمه..

أخى أحب المسلمين وبس .


معلش .. سؤال بره الموضوع (( إن سمحت لى )) 

حضرتك دراستك أيه ؟


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 أكتوبر 2006)

deem قال:


> الرجاله المسلمين دول بهدلكم وكل الردود اللى انتو ردتو بها لاتغنى عن شى اذا ما كان عندكم رد دقيق لاتردو ومن قال ان سيدنا محمد مات مسموم يا جاهل بولس ولامتى ولا يوحنا ولاريمون ولا السمردلى





deem قال:


>





*+*

يا أخ ديم ..

هل تجد أنت مشاركتك هذه قد أضافت شيئاً للحوار ؟؟؟!!!!

دع المتحاورين فى منقاشاتهم و أجد بدون اية محاباة صدقنى أن ردود الاخوة مقنعة وقوية جداً ولكن أنتم بقلوبكم التى أُغلقت فى وجه الروح القدس لا تريد أن تعلم الحق ..

الاخ (( أحب المســلمين وبس )) بيسأل الاخت ديانا .. هو ربنا (( تفاجأ )) بوجود الشيطان اللى أغرى آدم .. !!!!!!!!!!... 

أخى الحبيب .. بالله عليك .. هل هذا سؤال يسأله (( محاور )) 

وسؤالى اليكم .. هل تؤمنون بأن الله أعطى الحريه (( الكاملة )) للانسان .. ما عدا فى الموت والولادة ؟

لم أكن أحب الحديث فى هذا الامر ..

تحياتى


----------

